# How to delete an extra page within a MS Word document?



## pchopra65

MS Word experts, could you help me in respect of this problem?

I have a MS Word document containing 18 pages with very complicated formatting on most of the pages. Page No.6 is blank and I have to remove that blank page. I could not find any manner to remove that page. If I do it by keeping the delete button pressed, the formatting of the following pages will be disturbed.

Please suggest a practical method to remove this page without affecting the following pages.


----------



## Beyond

If you have page breaks after the last bit of text on each page, you shouldn't have that problem.  (ctrl+enter)


----------



## pchopra65

*Thanks for your answer, but...*



Beyond said:


> If you have page breaks after the last bit of text on each page, you shouldn't have that problem.  (ctrl+enter)



When I went on the top of the blank page and pressed ctrl+enter, another blank  page was added instead of deleted it.

I use Office XP.


----------



## terii

This is from Word 2003 but should be similar to Word XP.

Delete a page
You can delete a blank page in a Word document by deleting the page break (page break: The point at which one page ends and another begins. Microsoft Word inserts an "automatic" (or soft) page break for you, or you can force a page break at a specific location by inserting a "manual" (or hard) page break.) at the end of the page. You can also combine two pages by deleting the page break between them.

Make sure you're in normal view (normal view: A view that shows text formatting and a simplified page layout. Normal view is convenient for most editing and formatting tasks.) (on the View menu, click Normal). If nonprinting characters, such as paragraph markers (¶), are not visible, click Show/Hide   on the Standard toolbar, and then do one of the following:

To delete a page manually, select the page break at the end of the page, and then press DELETE.
To delete a blank page at the end of the document, select the page break or any paragraph markers (¶) at the end of the document, and then press DELETE.
To delete a page break placed before a specific paragraph, click the paragraph, and then on the Format menu, click Paragraph, click the Line and Page Breaks tab, and then clear the Page break before check box.


----------

